# Stained Paws??



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok so I know they have tear staining..I have stuff to try and 'treat' that but with him teething, fat lot of good that does. BUT ....capote's finally 'become a man' so to speak and I've noticed that his paws have been staining too! I know there're scent glands on the pads of their feet..how do you get rid of them?? is there a good bleaching product or do you just use that angels eyes stuff or the stuff you use for their tear staining..here's a few pics of the ever staining capote. The next Hav I get will be black..I sware!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that some of the staining is also from them licking/cleaning their feet. I did try the Angel Eyes & it helped us, but is a little costly for me with three dogs. I used it with lily and Lexi for a few weeks, till it ran out, but Lilys stains went away and have not come back. You might want to try that first.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My guess would be the licking. Or, maybe some type of red clay in the dirt where you live?

They sell this stuff at petsmart for the pads, it is like polish/protector. You could try that and see if that deters the licking, and take the same steps to get rid of the stains.

The stains drive me crazy. Absolutely crazy.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara--how well I know that feeling-----

:fish:stains:fish:stains:fish:

:laugh:I'm thinking I have a compulsive disorder!:laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie,

I washed her eyes/face this morning and I was SOO tempted to cut off the stained fur! I had to keep reminding myself that I just ordered the Eye Envy, and to give that a chance first! :frusty: it makes me nutso neurotic! lol I think I have a compulsive disorder. Indeed! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

the Tylan worked really well for Jasper. He had just been groomed when we started so all the orange/pink hair had been clipped off--- but it didn't come back-- even helped with the muzzle stains--- I don't give it to Cash but even though he is a black dog,he he has white paws and some brown in between the pads--- it looks darker than the eye stain color so not sure if it's his fur color down there or the red yeast stains.

Here's a link for the Tylan (it is the active ingredient in Angel eyes) Jane reccomended it in an earlier thread.

http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr...alse&mscssid=00508D13998034146AEA3EC5A94DA965

It may be cheaper where Jane suggested but I get other things from KV pet.
but it is much more economical than the angel eyes.

You give then 1/4 or an 1/8 tsp (1/32tsp) once a day for three months, then switch to every other day, and then twice a week for maintenance. Jasper has weened himself to every other day at 2 months--- You mix it in with a little Peanut Butter--- he won't touch the PB more than every other day now--- I think they know what they need.

I asked my vet, their preference is always not to give antibiotics---and tell you to just live with the staining--- but she did say that it is not an antibiotic that is normally used with dogs and shouldn't effect any treatment they should need.

worth a try on Capote and see iff his feet and eyes clear up--- it does get better after the teething stage.


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Both of my two had tearstaining. Nothing when they were young, then just a little over a year old they both developed it. I tried everything also...changing diet, distilled water, cleaning with contact solution. Not until I read a post on the Hav list by Doc explaining different causes and treatments. She talked about Eye Envy and the main ingredient. An antibiotic called Tylosin, Tylan powder. (You get it from your Vet. I paid around $12.00 for 3 tsp. ) My Vet and Doc said to give a pinch a day. I take a flat toothpick and scoop the smallest amount. It has completely stopped any new tearstaing. The 3 tsp. prescription has lasted me almost 9mo. for both of my dogs. I now only give it to them a couple of times a week. 

Paula


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I will have to show you a picture of Tripps feet. His are much worse. I was told it was from licking them also. I have angle eyes but they HATE it. I have not had the heart to put it in liquid and force feed it to him. I put it in his food one day & he didnt trust me for 3 days after that! He checked everything that i gave him to make sure it didnt have Angel Eyes in it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

shannon, try putting it in some peanut butter.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Are those "basted" rawhides he is chewing on? Maybe some of the color from them are staining his feet. If they are the basted type, stop using them for a while and see if it clears up.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I know i dont feed anything thats basted. I try & stay away from stuff like that.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

no basted rawhides for capote..no rawhides in general. the only thing he gets is the normal treat here and there, some dried chicken and he has a bully stick lying about from time to time..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like he's licking his feet. Sometimes that can be caused by allergies, but sometimes it can just be a simple habit. I know one dog that chews on one single toe nail. No one ever sees her do it, but there is a lot of evidence that she just chews the one nail only. The whole nail is pinkish and so is the hair right around it.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Reece had this problem as a puppy, and it was from wheat, he would bite and lick at his paws. I changed him to wellness and it stopped.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Generally when dogs chew on their feet, have ear problems or itch their face...it is corralated with food allergies. So maybe he is allergic to his food. Pirelli was allergic to her food, well actually the dye in the food, so I switched her to the honest kitchen and homemade diet and that help a lot. She is also allergic to the grass so I clean her feet when she comes inside and that helped some as well. She still chews her feet but not nearly as bad as it use to be!!
Erin


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My lab, who will be 9 this month, got her first ear infection. The crazy thing about is, there is a good chance it was caused by a rabies shot. I got her the three year instead of the yearly this time. The vet said that other yearly shots can cause this, but he hadn't seen a rabie shot do it. But I'm pretty sure it was the cause, it happened within days, and it was a nasty one at that, poor girl, I felt so sorry for her, she had that sick look in her eyes, the sparkle was gone. She goes swimming all the time and has never had a problem with her ears. I never knew that their shots could cause ear infections. But I'm happy to report that the sparkle has returned and she is once again my happy girl.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am glad to hear Axl is better. When we got Jax he had an ear infection & but it wasnt real bad yet.
Tripp used to chew his feet bad but they have been on this food for awhile & i noticed he has stopped doing that. He used to itch all over but he seems to be doing great. Its one of those gradual things that you dont notice right away then you think to yourself 'i havent noticed Tripp scratching lately' then I asked DH & he agreed.:whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Ok so I know they have tear staining..I have stuff to try and 'treat' that but with him teething, fat lot of good that does. BUT ....capote's finally 'become a man' so to speak and I've noticed that his paws have been staining too! I know there're scent glands on the pads of their feet..how do you get rid of them?? is there a good bleaching product or do you just use that angels eyes stuff or the stuff you use for their tear staining..here's a few pics of the ever staining capote. The next Hav I get will be black..I sware!!


Hi CapotesMom:

That is what Lincoln's front paws looked like too when he also had very bad muzzle staining (with reddish hair growing between his pads). The Tylan powder (which is the active ingredient in Angels Eyes) completely cleared up both his muzzle and paw staining.

In Lincoln's case, the reddish/brown staining was caused by red yeast/bacteria. Tylan is an antibiotic powder.

And, notice how my second Hav is mostly black!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> And, notice how my second Hav is mostly black!!! :biggrin1:


Yeah, that point didn't escape me, Jane! Ha ha!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I haven't even had any staining but my 2nd Hav is black also.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I haven't even had any staining but my 2nd Hav is black also.


Actually Cheryl, our choices are very similar! Our firsts are white with black and the second Havs are black with white 

How funny.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Please some one check out this link for bully sticks at ebay.

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...&saprclo=.99&saprchi=9.99&fsop=1&fsoo=1&fgtp=

I hope that works. Is it a good deal or should I be worried about quality? I am uneducated about this.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I wouldn't trust it. You have no way of knowing where they come from, and they are very cheap, makes me wonder why. There's so many harmful products out there right now. I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks! I was thinking about that.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jane said:


> In Lincoln's case, the reddish/brown staining was caused by red yeast/bacteria. :


Good morning Capoutes Mom. I tried to PM you yesterday but everyone had problems. I agree with Jane. If you tried to clean it with tear staining pads and no color goes on the pad it is probably internal.

Houston was similar to Capoute in color as a pup. I thought he was getting stains and the groomer said it was his coloring. It wasn't as much as Capoute's but it was a apricot color. I started adding a small amt of vinegar to his water like was suggested in another thread for tear stains and it helped.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

depending where you live i know our issue right now is the fungus due to the wet weather. something that helps with thier face and probably paws is to microwave their dry food for 10 seconds. the vet gave me this tip, she said themicrowave nukes any food mites that are in their food.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I have never seen that type of staining on feet before. I've seen plenty on the face as we all have but on the feet...Hmmm.....odd thing. I hope that Radar doesn't get it. He's a nice Cream Hav and I'm sure that the Staining would be very noticeable and very bad. 

Derek


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> I have never seen that type of staining on feet before. I've seen plenty on the face as we all have but on the feet...Hmmm.....odd thing. I hope that Radar doesn't get it. He's a nice Cream Hav and I'm sure that the Staining would be very noticeable and very bad.
> 
> Derek


Hi Derek,

Lincoln was completely stain-free until he was about 10 months. Then over a two week period, he had staining. It was that fast. I wish I'd done something about it sooner rather than later because it just got progressively worse. Hopefully Radar will not get it - not everyone does!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sammy has those same pink paws, Capotesmom! He chews and gnaws at them often, many times/day. I try to give him some leather pieces we have lying around for him when I catch him, but he does it often out of sight. His paws are all white, but his front paws are a nice pink shade. ugh! 

I've changed their diets several times and no change to his gnawing, so I'm not sure what it is. I'm not crazy about giving him an antibiotic though...... he's due for his 1 yr. checkup so will ask the vet what he thinks.

Good luck, and please let us know what works for Capote!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

rita, what kind of vinegar? i want to try everything before i give coco an antibiotic. tia, judith


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

judith said:


> rita, what kind of vinegar? i want to try everything before i give coco an antibiotic. tia, judith


I think she is talking about apple cider vinegar. I tried it but didn't have any luck.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

reece said:


> I think she is talking about apple cider vinegar. I tried it but didn't have any luck.


I used plan white vinegar. Was afraid to use apple cider didn't know if he would like the taste. I just put a wee drop and it seemed to help. I am not sure where the thread is when someone mentioned. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh it was under the tear stain thread. I also posted this link which I didn't even remember I did. LOL

http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm
Scroll down. They recommend a teaspoon but start gradually because the dog will not want to drink it.

The entire article is interesting. It talks about ear infections causing eye stains etc. Go all the way down to the bottom and she list a solution for getting stains off the feet from urine. Maybe you can try that for Capotes' feet.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, the vinegar is supposed to be ingested? I thought it was a topical solution?

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Unfiltered apple cider is what is recommended to be injested. White vinegar is used topically.

By the way, if you add the apple cider vinegar (not the cheap stuff, the unfiltered kind), make sure your dog is drinking enough to be hydrated. I've watched a few stubborn dogs quit drinking and that causes other problems. At the National, someone gave a helpful tip of misting the cider vinegar over the food instead of putting it in the water. The dog will snub the food for a day or two, but will eventually get used to it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think Gucci would drink it.

I tried to add that solution for teeth to her water, it has baking soda in it, and she would NOT touch her water. I would sneak in a tiny drop and she would smell it and not drink it. I can't imagine vinegar.

Thanks for the distinction on the vinegars, nice to know if I ever consider using it for any reason.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Same here, Kara. I had one girl absolutely _refuse_ to drink any water. She is so stubborn with a few things and that was one where she would just not budge. It isn't worth it for me to push that on them.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I just read that article again and she also notes 1/2 a tum twice a day. Interesting. Great for tear stains and heartburn. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My "black" dog that I got because I didn't want tear stains-- has pink paws as well!! LOL. Growing from in between his pads where it is supposed to be white. (man plans and god laughs) So is the consensus that it is the red yeast as well? Jasper gets the tylan and his eyes and beard are no longer pink. Think I should give it to Cash as well? On Black dogs that reddish brown on their muzzles is that the staining as well? I was told that it was probably Cash turning Blue? but it isn't happening anywhere else---

Does the red yeast bother them? which comes first the yeast or the licking?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Preston doesn't get the eye stain, but he is always licking his face and he gets stains on his stasch. I don't think it's the same as the red yeast.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> On Black dogs that reddish brown on their muzzles is that the staining as well? I was told that it was probably Cash turning Blue? but it isn't happening anywhere else---


 A lot of black dogs have the reddish-brown on their faces. I don't know exactly what causes it, but it doesn't seem to be staining on mine because we got rid of the staining on all the lighter faced dogs and our black one still has it.

I don't think Cash is turning steel blue if it is only on his face.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp has pink paws. Dreamer has the reddish-brown face & Jax has tear stains!! OMG!!! 
It is a hard thing to treat. I have Jax on Angel Eyes, so we will see if that helps. But it can be frustrating because you think its irritating or bothering them in some way........


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Keep a little baking soda or eye envy powder dabbed on fur under his eyes, it will help keep it dry while you are treating it with the Angel Eyes. My vet said not to use the Angel Eyes more than 2 weeks.

I ALMOST have Gucci's stains GONE. I mean, they are now 'blondish' and look like her ears! WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo: After spending all that money on products, I finally resorted to hydrogen peroxide and lemon juice (not at the same time!), which is working wonders.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky's muzzle has those reddish brown stains too. I kind of like it since it breaks up all that black! lol Sammy licks his 'stache' lots and lots and it's a bit reddish too. Of course he has to be white there ! Sammy also has tear stains, but the hair is black there so has only turned a reddish brown. I don't mind it at all, but that is why I didn't want a sable or white Hav. Picky, I know.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> A lot of black dogs have the reddish-brown on their faces. I don't know exactly what causes it, but it doesn't seem to be staining on mine because we got rid of the staining on all the lighter faced dogs and our black one still has it.
> 
> I don't think Cash is turning steel blue if it is only on his face.


What does reddish brown have to do with steel blue?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, I guess black dogs that turn blue turn a reddish brown first.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

reece said:


> What does reddish brown have to do with steel blue?


Paige, some black dogs will turn a steel blue-grey that people call "blue." (A true "blue" Havanese is actually born with a dark grey pigment and silver/grey hair, but a lot of dogs that go from black to steel blue-grey also get called "blue.") When they go through the color change, they start black and get reddish-brown splotches all over and eventually it turns to the steel-y color.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

So Kara, eye envy will help keep the face dry? Jax's face is aways wet. I am always wiping his face dry. I dont want him to get a yeast infection on his face from being wet. 
Anyone have suggestions to keep the face/muzzle dry?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> So Kara, eye envy will help keep the face dry? Jax's face is aways wet. I am always wiping his face dry. I dont want him to get a yeast infection on his face from being wet.
> Anyone have suggestions to keep the face/muzzle dry?


Lincoln has horrible muzzle staining and the Eye Envy did not help with that (I tried it for a few weeks before giving up). Drinking from a water bottle will keep the muzzle drier, but once Lincoln had the red yeast infection, he needed antibiotics to clear it up. I can't remember if he was drinking from the bottle before or after he got the red yeast - it was sometime around 10 mos. of age.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Rita said:


> I just read that article again and she also notes 1/2 a tum twice a day. Interesting. Great for tear stains and heartburn. LOL


OK. I tried only 1/2 tums less than the article said. I thought it would be better than the vinegar in the water. Houston loved the fruit flavor. But when we went for a walk that night, he pooped, pooped again, and pooped again. So, that was the end of that idea!!!!!!!!! Although maybe it takes a few days for the body to adjust.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yikes! Mega poops or stains???! Decisions, decisions! LOL


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Capote's mom:
You received some great advice!

All I would like to advice you is to trim the fur at his paws....the fur shouldn't be covering the soft pads on his paws....they then walk on their fur, which is uncomfortable this could inflame the pads. Also fur curling up between the pads could inflame it....
Maybe he's licking his paws because it is irritated due to the longer fur.
I am told that one should trim it at the same level of the pads.....so don't trim it too short! Because then it curls up between the pads while growing!

Good luck with all of it!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

suuske747, thanks for the reminder to keep paws trimmed, good advice. judith


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Capote's mom:
> All I would like to advice you is to trim the fur at his paws....the fur shouldn't be covering the soft pads on his paws....they then walk on their fur, which is uncomfortable this could inflame the pads.


Great advice. Forgot about that one. That may help


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

someone mentioned something about maybe it's allergies.. Do they make allergy medicine for dogs?? I've noticed that he sniffles sometimes like he's got a stuffy nose and he's been licking his paws a lot more lately. Granted his paws aren't stained near as bad as they were in that picture but he's driving me crazy licking them!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You can ask your vet about it. Maybe a just phone call and they can let you know if and how much benedryl to give him.

BUT.....that is just "masking" the problem and not fixing it. If you suspect an allergy from soap or food then maybe look into new soaps, and an elimination diet to find out what he is allergic to.

If he has been doing this for a real long time, it may be hard to break..if it is habitual or nervous in nature?

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

CapotesMom said:


> someone mentioned something about maybe it's allergies.. Do they make allergy medicine for dogs?? I've noticed that he sniffles sometimes like he's got a stuffy nose and he's been licking his paws a lot more lately. Granted his paws aren't stained near as bad as they were in that picture but he's driving me crazy licking them!!!


Reece will lick his paws if he gets something with wheat in it. His feet were pink until I figured it out and then the stain went away.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The boys hardly get any wheat since I feed them mostly Orijen that has no grain. 

I bought bitter spray and got some on Sammy's front paws. ACCCKKKKK!!! That stuff is AWFUL !! uke: Got a tiny bit near my lip and omg, it took a half hour to get the taste out of my mouth. Poor baby! 

I've trimmed the hair around his front paws and with that stuff on, I've noticed he's chewing them very rarely now. I offer all kinds of strips of leather and chews for him to use instead, so hopefully, he'll kick the habit.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp has pink paws also. When we 1st got him, he scratched ALL the time. He would run his body up and down the walls also just to try & get some relief. 

We changed his diet to raw & he really did great on it.His itching was mostly gone. Well, since feeding raw is somewhat of a pain, i tried a few super premium holitic foods, but his (&Jax) stools were always loose & i noticed the itching coming back. I was doing several butt washes a day. And he was starting to lick his paws again.

So we have gone back to raw & will see how we do-again! Even though pink is my favorite color, i really dont want my babies paws that color!

How long does it take to see results from a diet change??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's too bad about Tripp, Shannon. It's a good thing there is a relatively easy solution, but too bad you have to really watch what he eats. I agree, pink paws isn't so cute.

Good luck!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Tripp has pink paws also. When we 1st got him, he scratched ALL the time. He would run his body up and down the walls also just to try & get some relief.
> 
> We changed his diet to raw & he really did great on it.His itching was mostly gone. Well, since feeding raw is somewhat of a pain, i tried a few super premium holitic foods, but his (&Jax) stools were always loose & i noticed the itching coming back. I was doing several butt washes a day. And he was starting to lick his paws again.
> 
> ...


I've just started mine on the wellness core, it's grain free, just meat and vegies and alot of other good supplements for them. It would be eaiser than the raw. Might want to give it a try. Preston started picking through and spitting out his old kibble when I was still mixing the two.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My spoiled brats wont eat just kibble but i have tried Wellness canned mixed with dry. I have tried Innova Evo too. They get tired of foods easily so its always a challenge. Thats why i liked Merrick, they just loved it & there were so many varieties to keep them from getting bored. But i could not get rid of the soft stools. I tried supplements & more fiber, it didnt work. 
Dreamer never has a lot of itching or stool issues. Its just my other 2.

I really dont mind the raw, it just takes a lot of room in my freezer & when you travel it can be difficult to arrange. And no more loose stools!

I have been curious about the Wellness core, so let me know how they do on it Paige.


----------

